# Fire ants won't go away



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

So this year I started with some Sepctracide with 
Gamma-Cyhalothrin as the active ingredient. After a week I saw little to no results. I then went back to what I used last year, SEVIN granular with Bifenthrin active ingredient. Last year this worked for me great but this year it had little to no effect. After this didn't work I applied Amdro Fire Ant Bait hoping this last effort would get them. A month later and I still see huge amounts of ant hills. All products were applied at the bag specified high rate.

Wondering if I should go with a liquid Bifen or perhaps a different active ingredient I haven't tried yet? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

This is what worked for me. The price is great too.

https://www.chewy.com/spectracide-fire-ant-shield-mound/dp/206797?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=12793781907&utm_content=Spectracide&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwxb2XBhDBARIsAOjDZ35mzBkge0yrKog2EmUbsXE1L-5yzPEOukT_d3TJk0SHRHC4gDeonF8aAn37EALw_wcB


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

You need to read the labels of these insecticides and look up the active ingredient to fully understand how they actually work, and to understand their limitations. For example, synthetic pyrethroids such as Bifenthrin, Permethrin, Cypermethrin (ie Sevin), Deltamethrin, the Cyhalothrins (like Spectracide), etc etc etc .. they are all primarily contact insecticides - meaning it will kill the insect that comes in contact with the insecticide, with varying but limited residual effect. That's why most of these fire-ant products require specific application procedure (needs to be applied over the top of a dry mound & watered in, for ex). These are great and serve a purpose, mainly as localized control. But if you want to apply product that will target the nest/queen you need to use a bait. The professional recommendation is Advion Fire Ant Bait, and a little goes a long way (0.5oz/1000), or 1.5#/A. This 2# container goes for $40 (verify backorder availability): https://www.solutionsstores.com/advion-fire-ant-bait-insecticide?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxb2XBhDBARIsAOjDZ37UrGi4hv_deRgDDh_WSET35kNMTOJ03S7IdI7Uoet3gpA2SL_Va98aAj-PEALw_wcB#156=880


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

That's a much better response and recommendation :thumbup:


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> You need to read the labels of these insecticides and look up the active ingredient to fully understand how they actually work, and to understand their limitations. For example, synthetic pyrethroids such as Bifenthrin, Permethrin, Cypermethrin (ie Sevin), Deltamethrin, the Cyhalothrins (like Spectracide), etc etc etc .. they are all primarily contact insecticides - meaning it will kill the insect that comes in contact with the insecticide, with varying but limited residual effect. That's why most of these fire-ant products require specific application procedure (needs to be applied over the top of a dry mound & watered in, for ex). These are great and serve a purpose, mainly as localized control. But if you want to apply product that will target the nest/queen you need to use a bait. The professional recommendation is Advion Fire Ant Bait, and a little goes a long way (0.5oz/1000), or 1.5#/A. This 2# container goes for $40 (verify backorder availability): https://www.solutionsstores.com/advion-fire-ant-bait-insecticide?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxb2XBhDBARIsAOjDZ37UrGi4hv_deRgDDh_WSET35kNMTOJ03S7IdI7Uoet3gpA2SL_Va98aAj-PEALw_wcB#156=880


Thanks @corneliani, I had known the previously used methods were contact insecticides but thought they had a better residual effect. Just ordered some Advion and will report back with my findings next week! Thanks again!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > You need to read the labels of these insecticides and look up the active ingredient to fully understand how they actually work, and to understand their limitations. For example, synthetic pyrethroids such as Bifenthrin, Permethrin, Cypermethrin (ie Sevin), Deltamethrin, the Cyhalothrins (like Spectracide), etc etc etc .. they are all primarily contact insecticides - meaning it will kill the insect that comes in contact with the insecticide, with varying but limited residual effect. That's why most of these fire-ant products require specific application procedure (needs to be applied over the top of a dry mound & watered in, for ex). These are great and serve a purpose, mainly as localized control. But if you want to apply product that will target the nest/queen you need to use a bait. The professional recommendation is Advion Fire Ant Bait, and a little goes a long way (0.5oz/1000), or 1.5#/A. This 2# container goes for $40 (verify backorder availability): https://www.solutionsstores.com/advion-fire-ant-bait-insecticide?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxb2XBhDBARIsAOjDZ37UrGi4hv_deRgDDh_WSET35kNMTOJ03S7IdI7Uoet3gpA2SL_Va98aAj-PEALw_wcB#156=880
> ...


Make sure to read that Advion label... it needs to be applied on a dry day (no rain for 6+ hrs, ideally) since the ants think it's food and will carry it back to their mound. The product itself is a light & fluffy material, almost like a bread crumb. I guess that's what makes it a bait (?). Anyhow, it's amusing to see them find it and carry it back to their queen. Curious to see how it works for you.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


I will report back!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


Should I mix this with something to broadcast it? Seems almost impossible to spread 4oz over 8,000 sq ft without a filler material


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


@corneliani Applied the Advion today as its supposed to be dry at least until tomorrow. I looked like a real nut on my hands and knees on the patio watching the ants as they picked up the bait and carried it to the nest. I might have went a little heavy as I used just over 1/2 of the container on my 8200 sq ft but I don't see the harm. It's hard to judge how much to put out squeezing the container to poof it out there


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Reporting back as I promised. Cut the lawn today and see no evidence of ants. I will report back in a week or so after further investigation!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Laughing at the picture of you staring at the ants carrying off the bait !! :lol:
And you're right about judging the amount to put down. Impossible! I ended up weighing it out in a small canister first, but now I just eyeball it since I just spot-apply anyhow.

Good to hear of the results btw. You never know which kind of ant you have and if the MOA will work on them until you try, it seems.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Still not seeing many ants and also went a different route with Bifen this time and applied liquid XTS. Left it sit over night and watered in the next day to treat some mole crickets. This may also be adding to the ant control.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

> Make sure to read that Advion label... it needs to be applied on a dry day (no rain for 6+ hrs, ideally) since the ants think it's food and will carry it back to their mound. The product itself is a light & fluffy material, almost like a bread crumb. I guess that's what makes it a bait (?). Anyhow, it's amusing to see them find it and carry it back to their queen. Curious to see how it works for you.


Amusing in a dark way. I like it.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Another tool for your arsenal is Fipronil. Last I checked it was still labeled for spot treatment on residential. I have had to use fipronil on stubborn ant invasions that did not seem to be fully killed off with any of the "-thrin"s.

Different mode of action for the mix. It can be harmful to pollinators, which is why you should only use for spot treatment.

ON my property, I use Bifentrhin and cypermethrin as prevention and if anything does crop up, I spot treat with fipronil.


----------

